# Another one gone....



## Bax__ (Nov 28, 2011)

The list gets longer.....

http://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/Article.aspx/2535084


----------



## foz101 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Pincheck (Nov 28, 2011)

Ah Bugger


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 28, 2011)

Another mystery fire in a listed building? You don't see that happen very often do you... tossers.


----------



## Faing (Nov 28, 2011)

how much does a box of matches cost against the dstruction they cause in the habds of a feckin eejit.sad to see.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 28, 2011)

Awww, Feck.


----------



## smiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Price of a box of matches, 20p max, price of restoration £x,xxx,xxx you work it out,


----------



## sue blackeagle (Nov 29, 2011)

*Freakin Chavvs got nowt better to do* :wmad::wmad:


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

Although it's often chavs who are the culprits I am sure it's the work of unscrupulous owners almost as often. Burn it down and most times it's beyond economic reality to rebuild it... Listing bypassed, land sold, ticky tacky boxes built... huge profit, owner ecstatic. 

Need I say more?


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 29, 2011)

wonder if the Nuclear bunker underneath survived ?


----------



## Faing (Nov 29, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Although it's often chavs who are the culprits I am sure it's the work of unscrupulous owners almost as often. Burn it down and most times it's beyond economic reality to rebuild it... Listing bypassed, land sold, ticky tacky boxes built... huge profit, owner ecstatic.
> 
> Need I say more?



ah but sometimes they drive jcb's and lean against listed structures to make the unsafe an in need o fdemoliton in the name of elf an safety:icon_evil


----------



## zimbob (Nov 29, 2011)

Ach, rubbish 




Pincheck said:


> wonder if the Nuclear bunker underneath survived ?



Hopefully, you'd like to think it would withstand this... Glad I saw it when I did


----------



## Bax__ (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey Zimbob,

I'd hope it survived too, I could just see the council trying to get a refund from the builders for poor workmanship!!!


----------



## escortmad79 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pincheck said:


> wonder if the Nuclear bunker underneath survived ?


Might be full of water now.

Surprised this one has gone in all honesty what with residents living in the cottages & the owners son regularly patrolling the area!

Glad I got to see it when I did too, was a good explore


----------

